# Used Mac in Montreal ?



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

What's the closest thing to a used Apple dealer on island? I don't know who to turn to since INSO (Micro Boutique) has gone all ipod.

Thanks!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Where to Buy - Apple Canada

Click on "Reseller."


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks, but there's a reason I'm asking _here_. I'm already aware of the store locator, which offers such used mac sales gems as:



> B.mac
> 772 Rachel Est
> Montreal, QC H2J 2H5 - (the 'new' place, tells me their vast selection is here)
> 
> ...


Ideas from anyone _else_ are appreciated.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

You can check synergysmc.ca

They will have some demos available whenever the new MacBooks or MBPs come out.

Or else check out the local class ads. Good luck.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rubeole said:


> What's the closest thing to a used Apple dealer on island? I don't know who to turn to since INSO (Micro Boutique) has gone all ipod.
> 
> Thanks!


What are you looking for?

I have bought a few things from Montreal, thanks to the ehMac classifieds. You could place a "want to buy" ad there.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> You can check synergysmc.ca


I love those guys - but they don't have what I need at the moment.



HowEver said:


> I have bought a few things from Montreal, thanks to the ehMac classifieds. You could place a "want to buy" ad there.


Yep! Already done prior to posting. Hope springs etc. 

So, basically, there are no stores that serve this purpose. :-(


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

There is a store near metro Sauvé (corner Lajeunesse and Sauvé) with piles of older G3s, G4s and iMacs up to the ceiling.

0% Apple recommended & way overpriced but maybe negotiable.

Found them in the classifieds on kijiji.ca or annonces123.com
maybe you'll find something?


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

Phil_MTL said:


> There is a store near metro Sauvé (corner Lajeunesse and Sauvé) with piles of older G3s, G4s and iMacs up to the ceiling.
> 
> 0% Apple recommended & way overpriced but maybe negotiable.



Now _that's_ what I'm talking about - except for the 'overpriced' bit. 

I'll check them out ASAP. Thanks (as always!) Phil.


----------

